# Cloversmum - help needed.



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Good evening everyone, 

I have just been on the phone with Tina re Clover and Daisy discussing what will happen if Tina has to go to rehab for up to 6months to a year.

The girls are currently in a very horrible kennel provided by the council (which has a complaint due to be investigated) and Tina as we know is naturally very worried about the girls should she have to go into rehab.

I asked Tina if it was okay for me to make this thread with this information and she said its fine. 

Tina has tried the CT and because she isn't old enough or terminally I'll, they can't help her. I am going to try Terrier Rescue and ask re foster homes. 

I was saying to Tina I am sure between all of us and our 'doggy contacts' we can find someone who could foster the girls, but the time span is unfortunately unknown.

I am willing to collect/transport the girls and if worse come to absolute worse and nothing can be sorted, I will bring the girls to mine. 

Just spoken to Tina and she's told me there's some links/info on her other thread so I will be chasing them up. 

Tina can't always access the internet or a phone so any links or information that could help, feel free to PM/Facebook me as well.

Just gonna chase up the links on the other thread but I know as a forum we can pull together and get something sorted 

Candice xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Difficult, truly. Would it not be best to speak to one of CM's caregivers (with your permission CM of course and with you involved!!!) to find out how realistic it is that Wednesday might bring with it rehab as a real possibility? 

Surely there will be a multi-disciplinary meeting where such concerns are aired and where the dogs can be made a part of the care planning process? 

Or even whether to just hang fire until Wednesday (only 3 days away) until there is a concrete plan of action for Tina? Rather than run about in a panic to find out that there has been no need - which would be lovely!!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

These guys?

Supporting Pet Owners - Pet Advice and Help - Wood Green

Good luck to all x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Difficult, truly. Would it not be best to speak to one of CM's caregivers (with your permission CM of course and with you involved!!!) to find out how realistic it is that Wednesday might bring with it rehab as a real possibility?
> 
> Surely there will be a multi-disciplinary meeting where such concerns are aired and where the dogs can be made a part of the care planning process?
> 
> Or even whether to just hang fire until Wednesday (only 3 days away) until there is a concrete plan of action for Tina? Rather than run about in a panic to find out that there has been no need - which would be lovely!!


Definitely! We were saying how we will "assume the worst and hope for the best", fingers crossed Wednesday will bring good news and none of this will be needed!

I will have to ask Tina (or when Tina can get online to reply!) what they are willing to allow in regards to care, from what I understand is that they are not overly worried about the dogs and they should be re-homed. Which doesn't seem fair (Tina correct me if I am wrong!)

I am hoping it is the latter as we all are that Tina can go home and all of this will be unnecessary! xxx


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Julesky said:


> These guys?
> 
> Supporting Pet Owners - Pet Advice and Help - Wood Green
> 
> Good luck to all x


Thanks Julesky, I will be contacting them tomorrow  xx


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Pupcakes said:


> Thanks Julesky, I will be contacting them tomorrow  xx


No worries pal, paws crossed it all gets sorted in the end- I have faith.

x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am near Wood Green and that was recommended on the thread. I am probably the least available person here but my OH is around if we can help from here in any way. Sadly we can't foster.

I think wait until Wednesday as Dogless says but it must be a huge comfort to CM to know you are there Pupcakes, what a fab friend.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I know nothing about MH issues so don't feel as though I could add anything or suggest anything that's not already been suggested. However, if long term foster is needed then what is expected of that fosterer? Are they responsible to cover vet bills, food bills etc? 

Maybe once things have been discussed and we know what's happening, we'd be in a better position to offer help. 

I cannot imagine what CM is going through right now but that does not mean I don't care, I've shed tears over this situation for her and her dogs, I truly have.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Dogless said:


> Surely there will be a multi-disciplinary meeting where such concerns are aired and where the dogs can be made a part of the care planning process?


Sadly pets are rarely considered in these situations - CM has been really lucky with her support system so far in the fact that they at least put the girls into kennels when she's needed it until now

I know when friends of mine were made homeless - through no fault of their own, (she is also bipolar so had a strong SW support system) they were told that they would have to sort things out for the pets themselves or give them to a rescue

Whilst I agree Weds is only a few days away, I know that the worry of the girls will be adding to CMs stress and if there's anything that can be done now to help ease that then I'm in

Pupcakes, I know I'm at the other end of the country but if I can do anything to help, please let me know


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

It's very kind of you pupcakes to be trying so hard so help Tina and the girls. 
Did you try the place that Jobeth linked to ?
People and Pets Advocates : Aims of the Organisation

I am not in a position to foster as I do have three foster dogs for CCCGB Rescue at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

You're all been very kind. Thanks. 

It's a multi meeting on Wednesday. I've basically been told that the dogs are my responsibility


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I find it interesting about the dog's being dismissed so easily by the professionals. Some of the therapists I've seen in the past have all commented on just how important my dogs are to me and my anxiety conditions. 

I do wish Cloversmum all the best though. It must be incredibly stressful. If Wood Green are an option ( not sure whether Cloversmum falls into the catchment areas they state on their website though? ) then being very close by I'm willing to help out anyway I can.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Just like to know how are Daisy and Clover with other dogs as I always have 4 waiting for a home with me so would need to be able to live with other dogs.to my thinking Cloversmum needs to have the dogs in her life.xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I have pm'ed someone who works at WG and asked my behaviourist as she has lots of contacts too. Thinking of you CM xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Pupcakes - good of you to take up the torch for Cloversmum 

It's a shame that the authorities don't give more consideration to peoples' pets in circumstances like these (especially as the pets are such a boon to the person in distress), but given the lack of funds and how stretched services are, it's not really a surprise 

I think it's a good idea to make some enquiries in advance of the meeting on Wednesday - always helpful to have the necessary information to hand in advance. 

I hope everything can get sorted so that Cloversmum knows her dogs are in good hands and she can have them back once she has sorted herself out.

Bless you


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> You're all been very kind. Thanks.
> 
> It's a multi meeting on Wednesday. I've basically been told that the dogs are my responsibility


I'll have them here for you, indefinitely, if you want xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

If WG is a possible option, I am literally 5 miles away so can help anyway I can  Hope it gets sorted... x


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I can't help, but I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about the situation right now. I will keep my fingers crossed for you for Wednesday and hope that everything will be OK.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

metaldog said:


> I'll have them here for you, indefinitely, if you want xx


You sound like a wonderful person MD to do this for Clovermums.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I'll have them here for you, indefinitely, if you want xx


Tears pricking the eyes here xx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

metaldog said:


> I'll have them here for you, indefinitely, if you want xx


That's so kind of you I am actually crying here you are such a wonderful person to do this to help Tina god bless you


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Rep coming its way to Metaldog


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all! 

Flicked through all the replies but have to rush off sorry, leaving Bath for Wales in a sec and need to collect The Terrors! Have PMed back people who have PMed me!

Won't be on til tomorrow a.m at work now, will reply back to you all ASAP! Xxx


----------



## xxJudexx (Sep 21, 2013)

Wish I could help but my Maizie is not good with other dogs 
Fingers crossed Wednesday brings good news for you x


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

shirleystarr said:


> That's so kind of you I am actually crying here you are such a wonderful person to do this to help Tina god bless you


Here here!
That's twice I've cried today because of the kindness of lovely people


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh this is terrible... I truly wish I could help but my hands are truly full


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dunno where CM stays but if it's not the bottom of England I'm happy to help with driving.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I was going to suggest About Us | YappyEverAfterRescue

but now I've read metaldog's post and I can't read the screen very well.


----------



## Apollo2012 (Jun 10, 2013)

I wish I could help, I know Apollo would love to have doggy friends here but having a young child and having other young children around a lot it probably wouldn't be the best place for them as I'm guessing they aren't used to small children.

Thinking of you CM and hope you manage to get better soon


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

metaldog said:


> I'll have them here for you, indefinitely, if you want xx


What a wonderful offer. I really hope you can all sort something out for CM and the girls. If there is going to be any sort of a fund to cover costs then count me in.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Bless you all


----------



## Tails and Trails (Jan 9, 2014)

where are you CM?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'VE managed to get on my tablet. I can't express how much all the support means to me, and if the girls could understand they'd say the same too 

I do have a personal budget at home, but it's only for 6 hours a week, however that's a good buget financial wise where I live in Derby

I'm obviously going to push for more support at home, but cos I'm sectioned then dicisions are not mine to be made


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Tails and Trails said:


> where are you CM?


I'm in derby


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

metaldog said:


> I'll have them here for you, indefinitely, if you want xx


Aww that is such a wondeful offer, you are indeed a good soul MD xx



cloversmum said:


> I'VE managed to get on my tablet. I can't express how much all the support means to me, and if the girls could understand they'd say the same too
> 
> I do have a personal budget at home, but it's only for 6 hours a week, however that's a good buget financial wise where I live in Derby
> 
> I'm obviously going to push for more support at home, but cos I'm sectioned then dicisions are not mine to be made


Hope you get all the home support you need CM, just try not to worry too much now & concentrate on getting better


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Pupcakes said:


> Definitely! We were saying how we will "assume the worst and hope for the best", fingers crossed Wednesday will bring good news and none of this will be needed!
> 
> I will have to ask Tina (or when Tina can get online to reply!) what they are willing to allow in regards to care*, from what I understand is that they are not overly worried about the dogs and they should be re-homed.* Which doesn't seem fair (Tina correct me if I am wrong!)
> 
> I am hoping it is the latter as we all are that Tina can go home and all of this will be unnecessary! xxx


That is disgusting! Not only for the dogs, but for Tina - how is it going to help her recovery if she loses her girls? There is so much research which _proves_ how influential pets are in achieving and maintaining good mental health - and here is this poor girl, worried sick about her dogs and desperately trying to find somewhere comfy and safe for them, and the mental health team are apparently dismissing her concerns out of hand.

I appreciate that they can't allow the dogs to stay with her, but surely there could be some compassion for her regarding what is happening with them. Apart from anything, she will get better more quickly if they are safe and she can real about them - and that will save the NHS money.

I do hope that something can be sorted out for them. I can't imagine what's going through Tina's mind ATM - she must be frantic.

EDIT: Just read the rest of the posts and Metaldog's offer - what a generous soul you are MD.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

MD thats such a nice offer. And Tina/Candice, you know if they need transporting anywhere then I'd be more than happy to do so seeing as I'm nearby. If I were in my own house I'd look after them until whenever, however at the moment it's a bit much to ask my dad to have 4 in the house! It's an option in the future though once I'm in a house, if the foster home or whichever lovely place they are cared for is time limited x


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Can't help with long term fostering, but happy to help with transport/an overnight stay if they need to come in this direction.

Having my dog is what has kept me sane recently and it was an old CPN who first suggested getting a pet so its awful that they are dismissing Clover and Daisy's welfare so easily 

I hope that Wednesday goes well for you


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck for Wednesday cm sorry I'm too far away


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I can't believe that professionals would dismiss Tina's need for her pets, I'm extremely disappointed and angry. There is so much research showing how much of a positive influence pets have, it's ridiculous that they aren't considering this.

I'd have them down here if we weren't so far away. MD is amazing for offering them a loving home for as long as is needed. Fingers crossed that Wednesday comes up with a positive solution


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> I can't believe that professionals would dismiss Tina's need for her pets, I'm extremely disappointed and angry. There is so much research showing how much of a positive influence pets have, it's ridiculous that they aren't considering this.


This is the reality of having long term MH issues, any long term health issues in fact. People only care if you are costing them money or how much you can work, not about your wellbeing.

Maybe this thread will encourage others to think again before passing unfair judgements on those who have to give up their dogs.

I do hope something is sorted for the pair, lucky CM


----------



## victoria171168 (Apr 8, 2013)

Can help with a petrol fund donation if needs be.
Unfortunately in health cases, etc pets are the last thing bureaucracies think about.

I was unemployed for 6 weeks once and talking to someone on a helpline to find out what l was eligible for. They told me if l was unemployed much longer l should rehome my pets as they were luxuries. Tore a strip off the person and complained as to me they were the only thing making me get up in the mornings. 

Best wishs to Tina and keep us posted


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Lots of good luck wishes coming your way CM, hope that somewhere can be found for your lovely girls to stay until you are better.
Hoping that will be very soon.
MD thats a wonderful offer to look after the girls, well done.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi all,

Had a mad day yesterday so havent been on PFs but going to re-read this thread now.

Thanks for all the replies/offers of help  x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I just wanted to let Clover's Mum know that I'll be thinking of her tomorrow, as I'm sure many of us will be.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

lostbear said:


> That is disgusting! Not only for the dogs, but for Tina - how is it going to help her recovery if she loses her girls? There is so much research which _proves_ how influential pets are in achieving and maintaining good mental health - and here is this poor girl, worried sick about her dogs and desperately trying to find somewhere comfy and safe for them, and the mental health team are apparently dismissing her concerns out of hand.
> 
> I appreciate that they can't allow the dogs to stay with her, but surely there could be some compassion for her regarding what is happening with them. Apart from anything, she will get better more quickly if they are safe and she can real about them - and that will save the NHS money.
> 
> ...


Tried to rep you for that but it won't let me, so think yourself repped.

CM all my thoughts will be on you tomorrow.
I hope it goes well.
All fingers and paws crossed here!


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Cloversmum I'm not too far away in Notts. I can help short term but unfortunately my hubby goes into hospital on Saturday for foot surgery and won't be able to walk for 6 weeks. So 3 dogs to trip over with crutches will be too much. However I'm happy to do some walks for you or Metal dog if she needs extra hands.

I can occasionally help with transport.

I wish you all the best for tomorrow, fingers crossed you will be home.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've just found this link about the benefits of pet ownership for mental health problems. Would it be helpful to link it to Tina so she's got something to quote to the 'Mental Health Team ' who are urging her to rehome her girls ? 
Talk about the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing !I know some units encourage pet ownership and visits (PAT dogs ), surely it would be more beneficial to be offered support in maintaining some contact and stability with her own dogs ?
I think permanent separation would be the worst possible outcome for Tina.

The Health Benefits of Pets: How Caring for Animals can Make You Happier and Healthier


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thinking of you Cloversmum, hope tomorrow goes ok.

This thread is reminding me how lovely pf members are, it's so heartwarming to read the offers of help


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all - I saw a therpist today to discus a secure unit. Got my big meeting tonmorrow


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers CM, wish I could support you in some way but just want to let you know I'm thinking of you. X


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

Just been reading this CM, sorry I live too far away to offer help with your girls but my thoughts are with you! Hope it's a good out come tomorrow, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Thinking of you CM and hoping tomorrow goes well. I'm not sure about the procedures these days but hope you get to have an advocate at the meeting to help get your point across and listen to everything being said in case you can't remember. The fact that your unit had a PAT dog visiting the other week shows they must appreciate the benefit of pets. I'm also wondering if the recent mini strokes you had might have contributed to you losing some living skills which with the right help you may be able to recover without the need for going to a locked unit so if you can possibly raise that issue it might help.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to wish you the best for tomorrow xx


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Just seen this, wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow .


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and hoping for good news tomorrow xx


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Thinking of you CM and praying for a good outcome tomorrow


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

Hopefully it wont be needed but the cost of kennels come out of the public purse some authorities will fund upto 6 month if person is on a section 3, but rehabilitation is often up to 2 years or more, would it be fair on the dogs to be kept in kennels for that long, I don't think so.
In rehab CM will have access to benefits and therefore would be expected to pay for kennels or alternative for herself. I would say wait and see, and at the end of the day the dogs welfare should come first


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

Thinking of you for tomorrow, , good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck for today CM, I'll be thinking of you xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Thinking of you too xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thinking of you today Tina.. x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope evrything goes well for you today CM.xxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

In my thoughts and prayers.

xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Thinking off you today x


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers & paws crossed here for you & your girls - good luck xx


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Fingers and paws crossed for good news today xxx.


----------



## ruwise (Aug 6, 2014)

Good luck with the meeting today.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Thinking of you today hope all goes well


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

On my phone. Locked rehab it's going to be. 

Not well enough leave the acute hospital to go to rehab yet 
devastated and so upset


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear this 

At least you know the girls will be looked after.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Massive hugs being sent to you CM.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I am sorry .


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I am really sorry to here this you must be missing the girls but they will be well looked after its still hard for you though


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear this Cloversmum. You concentrate on getting better now so you can be reunited with your girls ASAP


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. As others have said, you have to concentrate on getting YOU well again, and then can focus on getting back to the girls.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. Take care of yourself Tina and your girls will be waiting for you.. x


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been following this thread for the last few days and feel so sad for you, I know how I would feel if I couldn't be with my dog.
Try to focus on the future, hard to do at the moment I'm sure, but your girls will be waiting for you. Good luck.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh CM I'm sorry you didn't get the outcome you wanted. I'm sure the girls are going to be fine so you just concentrate on getting better.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry CM.

Sending big hugs your way.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so dreadfully sorry, how bloody awful. 

Take comfort that your dogs will get well looked after and everyone is here to support you in any way they can. X


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Been following this thread over the past few days. I'm so sorry it's not good news, but the others are right - as hard as it is (I know from experience), you do need to concentrate on your own health atm.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Really sorry. 
Stay strong and hope it's not for long. We are all here for you


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

(((Hugs))) to you CM. Not the news you were hoping for 
Stay strong and concentrate on getting well


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh Cm I'm sorry 

However the faster you get better, the sooner you can be back with your girls. Now just focus your energy in to getting well xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry stay strong take care


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

So terribly sorry CM. Hope you will be re=united with your girls before too long.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry, the news is not what you hoped for CM.
But try to stay strong and concentrate on getting well, so you can be reunited with your lovely girls very soon.xxx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh I am sorry CM  BUT I am relieved you're getting the help needed to get well


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

((hugs)) Clover's mum


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Sending big hugs xxx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I wish there was something I could say  I'm so sorry


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

So sorry to hear this CM. Get well soon so you can be back with the girls and posting about your walks, do take care and my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you are staying in CM... I hope you recover rapidly so that you can get back to your girls, try not to worry. Big hugs to you x x


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

So sorry 
Sending hugs. X


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry  x 
I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Hugs, hope things get better soon x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent been online as much as planned,Ive not been so well this week. Will reply to PMs and Cloversmum I will call you via Viber today. Having issues with my phone and trying to resolve these too.

Going to look through the thread now


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry CM Really hope you'll be much better soon xx


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry  

Take care and get better x


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi CM,

I don't think our paths have crossed before. I have read some of threads a while back and I completely sympathise with your position at this time. I can understand what you are going through because it was only a few months ago I was facing being placed into supported accomodation with a Mental Health team on hand for support. This meant I wouldn't be classed fit for work, unable to have any responsibilities and my home being at risk of being sold. All this was brought about by my refusal to take medication. The situation never dawned on me until one day at a meeting with my mum and dad and my brother and his wife and the MH team and hearing things like "sectioning". The emotion was overwhelming and I do rely on my mum now who makes sure I take my medication everyday and that I do my journal each day too for the MH team to monitor. I am very lucky my family intervened.

The support you have on here is amazing and I salute everyone on this thread for stepping forward and offering help and support. :thumbsup:

I really wish you well and I do hope you are able to make a recovery and get your life back. I hope your dogs are well taken care of and that you get to be with them again. I couldn't imagine my life without my animals. I hope you have family and friends who can give support all the way through your recovery. 

I am sending you hugs all the way and if you ever do want to chat or anything, feel free to pm me anytime.


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

CM, I am so sorry, please try to get well as soon as possible so you can get back with your girls


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sorry to read this CM. Wishing you well and hope everything works out for the girls. xx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Tina I've facebooked you but if you see this first then I have mentioned the situation to my dad and he is open to the girls being here with us all if you need us. I am sure that between all the kind offers here including metaldogs the girls will be well cared for. I told you not to worry and it would be sorted and I intend to make good on the promise XX


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

After co-ordinating with metaldog and cloversmum I will be having the dogs as of this week (if everything falls in line as it should) once everything is sorted and I have collected the girls harnesses etc from Tina's house. Having never had 4 dogs before, if we have any PF members nearby with a training background I'd appreciate a session or two to help me manage it as effectively as possible. I know the girls fairly well and their quirks etc but any tips on having the household double and having it work are more than welcome x

Metaldog will be helping me out as we're near each other and my schedule won't always allow for someone to be at home with them all for long periods, so I'm thankful for metaldogs help and support too <3


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> After co-ordinating with metaldog and cloversmum I will be having the dogs as of this week (if everything falls in line as it should) once everything is sorted and I have collected the girls harnesses etc from Tina's house. Having never had 4 dogs before, if we have any PF members nearby with a training background I'd appreciate a session or two to help me manage it as effectively as possible. I know the girls fairly well and their quirks etc but any tips on having the household double and having it work are more than welcome x
> 
> Debbie will be helping me out as we're near each other and my schedule won't always allow for someone to be at home with them all for long periods, so I'm thankful for metaldogs help and support too <3


what a friend you are,its the kindest thing ive seen somebody do,i wish I wasnt so far away.in a way I hope you wont have them for long.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

princeno5 said:


> what a friend you are,its the kindest thing ive seen somebody do,i wish I wasnt so far away.in a way I hope you wont have them for long.


I don't want to speak too much about Tina's private life incase she doesn't wish it be to spoken about, but it may be an extended stay for now. I'm happy to have them as long as she needs to recover, and I'm sure as time goes on it will become easier and they'll be even happier to have her back at home with them.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I don't want to speak too much about Tina's private life incase she doesn't wish it be to spoken about, but it may be an extended stay for now. I'm happy to have them as long as she needs to recover, and I'm sure as time goes on it will become easier and they'll be even happier to have her back at home with them.


bless you,im sure cm is feeling so much better knowing the girls will be loved and safe.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> After co-ordinating with metaldog and cloversmum I will be having the dogs as of this week (if everything falls in line as it should) once everything is sorted and I have collected the girls harnesses etc from Tina's house. Having never had 4 dogs before, if we have any PF members nearby with a training background I'd appreciate a session or two to help me manage it as effectively as possible. I know the girls fairly well and their quirks etc but any tips on having the household double and having it work are more than welcome x
> 
> Debbie will be helping me out as we're near each other and my schedule won't always allow for someone to be at home with them all for long periods, so I'm thankful for metaldogs help and support too <3


So glad to hear that the pressure of who will look after the girls has been taken off cloversmums shoulders and she can now concentrate on getting herself back home.

You are truly a special friend :thumbsup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

princeno5 said:


> bless you,im sure cm is feeling so much better knowing the girls will be loved and safe.


I think she does, and that's the best thing to come of this imo, at least she can concentrate on herself but also see updates on facebook all the time and there will be a collection of lots of pictures to keep her smiling


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

There are some really nice people on this site, I do hope CM gets well soon and is back with her girls very well soon.


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

I hope cm keeps us updated if she can,i certainly think about her during the day..if you see this tina GET YOURSELF BETTER SOON


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Phoolf said:


> After co-ordinating with metaldog and cloversmum I will be having the dogs as of this week (if everything falls in line as it should) once everything is sorted and I have collected the girls harnesses etc from Tina's house. Having never had 4 dogs before, if we have any PF members nearby with a training background I'd appreciate a session or two to help me manage it as effectively as possible. I know the girls fairly well and their quirks etc but any tips on having the household double and having it work are more than welcome x
> 
> Debbie will be helping me out as we're near each other and my schedule won't always allow for someone to be at home with them all for long periods, so I'm thankful for metaldogs help and support too <3


What a wonderful thing to do, I'm sure the girls will love being at yours with your dogs and that its a massive weight of CM's mind. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> What a wonderful thing to do, I'm sure the girls will love being at yours with your dogs and that its a massive weight of CM's mind. Good luck.:thumbsup:


I hope they enjoy the garden! I need to ensure it's terror proof before they arrive. I'm glad we have metaldog to help too so that's a massive weight off my mind too to have good friends around for me.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I don't want to speak too much about Tina's private life incase she doesn't wish it be to spoken about, but it may be an extended stay for now. I'm happy to have them as long as she needs to recover, and I'm sure as time goes on it will become easier and they'll be even happier to have her back at home with them.


awww how kind of you to do this now that's got this old lady crying


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It has truly touched my heart to find such lovely kind people on this forum, I wish I could help but I really have all on looking after my 2 !
Tina, if you see this I wish you a speedy recovery and reunion with your girls , and to Phoolf and Metal Dog thank you for restoring my faith in the human race.
Bless you . xx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Amazing thing to do especially with a Pup as well. I am so glad the girls will have a new home for now whilst CloversMum recovers, it will no doubt help her no end to concentrate on her recovery knowing her girls are being well looked after and comfortable


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

It must be a huge relief to CM that her girls are going to be looked after. Such good friends here on pf, just wish I lived nearer to help out. Get well soon CM, my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How good of you to take them in 

I guess a baby gate would be a useful tool. You can sometimes pick them up for nothing on Freecycle.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Such a caring thing to do :thumbup: what a load of cm mind  hope all goes well and you and metal dog manage looking after the girls between you :thumbup:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

So pleased something has been sorted, almost enough to restore one's faith in people


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Phoolf said:


> After co-ordinating with metaldog and cloversmum I will be having the dogs as of this week (if everything falls in line as it should) once everything is sorted and I have collected the girls harnesses etc from Tina's house. Having never had 4 dogs before, if we have any PF members nearby with a training background I'd appreciate a session or two to help me manage it as effectively as possible. I know the girls fairly well and their quirks etc but any tips on having the household double and having it work are more than welcome x
> 
> Metaldog will be helping me out as we're near each other and my schedule won't always allow for someone to be at home with them all for long periods, so I'm thankful for metaldogs help and support too <3


Both you and metaldog, and your dad are amazing people.

I hope you get some support, I think I'm probably too far away to be of any use and don't have much recent multidog house experience


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> After co-ordinating with metaldog and cloversmum I will be having the dogs as of this week (if everything falls in line as it should) once everything is sorted and I have collected the girls harnesses etc from Tina's house. Having never had 4 dogs before, if we have any PF members nearby with a training background I'd appreciate a session or two to help me manage it as effectively as possible. I know the girls fairly well and their quirks etc but any tips on having the household double and having it work are more than welcome x
> 
> Metaldog will be helping me out as we're near each other and my schedule won't always allow for someone to be at home with them all for long periods, so I'm thankful for metaldogs help and support too <3


Re dealing with 4 dogs, I regularly have DDs greyhounds and I've had Clover & Daisy stay over before and I've got a bit of experience. I haven't got time for separate walks so I only let 2 visitors or my 3 off lead at a time not all of them, you haven't got enough eyes to watch them all off lead at the same time. Well not until you get more used to it. Clover's mum has a walking belt, I'd advise you to use it because it's easy to drop a lead when you're holding onto many  Give your current dogs the lions share of the attention at home to begin with so they feel secure, but you already know that from recently having as new addition.

Daisy will go out in the garden and refuse to come back in, she's never had a garden of her own so it's a bit of a novelty for her, she is always brought in and out on a lead normally. So if you're in a hurry and want her to have a quick toilet break put her on a long line 

Pippi will come round one day and show you how terrier proof your garden is if you're concerned at all. Any hole a cat can fit through is more than big enough for a terrier to get out of. Most terriers are good climbers too  Chicken wire is a cheap terrier proof barrier.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm so glad that the girls have found an amazing home for the time being, it will be a huge weight off Tina's mind I'm certain 

Now all Tina needs to worry about is herself and getting better :thumbup1:


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

My eyes are leaking 

So, so happy that CM is going to be able to concentrate on getting better, knowing that the girls are safe and loved  A great big thank you to Phoolf and Metaldog for giving her that peace of mind. 

Get well soon CM, there are many of us thinking of you and praying every day xx


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Guys

Tina has asked me to write an update on here for you all. I have just spoken with her on the phone and she was happy to share that she is being sent to a secure rehab unit for up to a year. She will hopefully be nearby but will not get internet updates etc as she will most likely not have her phone etc. I have said I will print off pictures of the girls periodically and send them in to her once I have details of her placement. I plan to pick the girls up on Saturday, all being well, so she will have chance to see how they are settling in before she moves. She wanted to say thank you for all the support, messages and kindness x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update.

Good luck for Saturday. Hope all the dogs settle together and don't give you too much bother


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Good luck for Saturday. Hope all the dogs settle together and don't give you too much bother


Think they'll be just fine. Kes has her own playmate now and has always got on well with Tina's girls anyway, and I'm sure Daisy will be in love with Targ. He's a gentle soul.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update.

Poor Tina  I hope she gets the help she needs and will be reunited with her girls soon, I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't see Io :crying:

But at least the girls are safe and Tina will get frequent updates, hopefully she'll take comfort in that


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Hanwombat said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Poor Tina  I hope she gets the help she needs and will be reunited with her girls soon, I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't see Io :crying:
> 
> But at least the girls are safe and Tina will get frequent updates, hopefully she'll take comfort in that


She's told me she's very happy with them being here because she's sure they'll be cared for very well so I think it's a weight off her mind thankfully. I think she's now just preparing for the challenge of rebuilding herself and getting all the support she needs so she's mentally fighting fit. 

I have told her as well if they'll allow visits I'l come up/down with them when possible if its beneficial for her and the girls.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

You are a lovely person, phoolf, to do this for Tina. Hope everything goes to plan and all the dogs settle well together. 
Thanks for keeping us all updated.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Bless you Phloof, I know it'll be a huge weight off Tina's mind to know the girls are going to be safe and happy with you. 

If you're able to, please pass on my love and tell her I'll very much miss our chats.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Siskin said:


> You are a lovely person, phoolf, to do this for Tina. Hope everything goes to plan and all the dogs settle well together.
> Thanks for keeping us all updated.


It's more the kind of thing I hope someone would do for me rather than me being a lovely person to be honest. I just know my two would be far more hard work than Tina's girls who are lovely and for the most part very well balanced and well behaved  I'm sure I'll be posting pictures of us all out together and if have contact with Tina I'll let you know how she's recovering as time goes on.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Bless you Phloof, I know it'll be a huge weight off Tina's mind to know the girls are going to be safe and happy with you.
> 
> *If you're able to, please pass on my love and tell her I'll very much miss our chats*.


Funny she said just the same about you, I'll be sure to pass that on though


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Phoolf you are a star , I home CM gets the right treatment so she can be back with the girls as soon as she is well enough. We are all thinking of her x


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Phoolf you are an angel. I hope everything goes to plan and the girls are home with you at the weekend.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Phoolf thanks for the update please tell Tina we are all thinking about her as I guess she wont have internet access or her phone in the unit 
I am sure she is happy that you are taking care of her girls though


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Phoolf said:


> Think they'll be just fine. Kes has her own playmate now and has always got on well with Tina's girls anyway, and I'm sure Daisy will be in love with Targ. He's a gentle soul.


I was gutted to read this thread, and the unfortunate position Clovermum is in.

I have read where you are taking care of the girls with Metaldog's support. I really can't look after the girls however as others have also offered I can support you financially, from food bills to vet bills for the girls - just pm me.


----------

